# USC Spring Housing



## Aglick (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm going to be attending USC in the fall and am trying to rent a room.  However, I will be moving in with a friend come the spring.  Are there any incoming students in the spring who'd be interested in taking over a lease?  If so get in touch with me please!


----------

